# Audi with Two Cars in Front at the Norisring, Scheider on Pole



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Nuremberg – On Sunday, Audi will start to the season highlight at the Norisring with two cars in front: In a dramatic qualifying, title defender and leader of the standings Timo Scheider took the pole position in front of his teammate Mattias Ekström. This means that at Audi’s "home race” at the Norisring two Audi A4 DTM cars will be starting from the front row for the first time ever. 
* Full Story *


----------

